# Help and suggestions on Newbie C-track Layout



## Stratos858 (6 mo ago)

Few months before I was totally out of this hobby. I did my homework the last period and I already have a small 100x200 simple table layout. I am now in planning of my new C-track expanded layout. I want to share and I will apprreciate if any experienced eye will catch any wrongs or any other suggestions! All slopes are bellow 3.9%. Really thanks for any time. This is an amazing hobby


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

That is a very interesting layout. The slope at close to 4% is pretty steep. Just be sure your trains can handle something that steep. Also, it is generally not a great idea to have a turnout on a slope. Turnouts are a source of potential derailments, so having them level (not on a slope) is preferred. Otherwise, you are increasing the probability of a trouble spot.

Good luck! I played around with track plans for about 6 months before I settled on one I liked that would also work reliably.

Do you already have some track? Do you already have a train? If so, I would setup a test track with a curved incline that matches the "most severe" curved incline in your layout. That way you can see how your train will handle it before going too much further. Inclines (slopes) become even harder for a locomotive if it also has to drag cars through a curve at the same time.


----------



## Stratos858 (6 mo ago)

JeffHurl said:


> That is a very interesting layout. The slope at close to 4% is pretty steep. Just be sure your trains can handle something that steep. Also, it is generally not a great idea to have a turnout on a slope. Turnouts are a source of potential derailments, so having them level (not on a slope) is preferred. Otherwise, you are increasing the probability of a trouble spot.
> 
> Good luck! I played around with track plans for about 6 months before I settled on one I liked that would also work reliably.
> 
> Do you already have some track? Do you already have a train? If so, I would setup a test track with a curved incline that matches the "most severe" curved incline in your layout. That way you can see how your train will handle it before going too much further. Inclines (slopes) become even harder for a locomotive if it also has to drag cars through a curve at the same time.


Thank you very much for your reply and your wise suggestions. All of my turnouts are in level. All slopes are before and after up to 3.9%. 
However almost all my curves are sloped. I alreydy have a simpler layout on my living room table . I will try to test the curved slopes as you suggest.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

The slopes should be ok as long as you don't make a train too long.

One other thing to consider is the joint between level track and the incline. Sharp changes in slope can be trouble spots. It is better to ease into a slope, than it is to have an abrupt change in slope.

I hope my English translates well for you. Good luck, and let us know how things go.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Turnout + slope = derailment.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Yep !


----------



## Stratos858 (6 mo ago)

I made some updates.
Talking with guys in Marklin Greece, they ensure me that there is absolutely no problem with slopes up to 5% even at curves! At least for the most of the normal locomotives and wagons. What do you think?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I would agree, that a good locomotive, with a relatively small number of wagons should be just fine. The issue becomes worse the more wagons you try to pull with the loco. For example, my N scale Kato SD70 starts to have a hard time on a curved 2% grade when pulling 32 pieces of rolling stock. It slows down but can still make it up the hill and around the bend. A few more wagons, and it may not make it.


----------

